
Google CEO explains 'Area 120' division where employees build their own startups - wslh
http://www.businessinsider.com/sundar-pichai-on-area-120-2016-5
======
webmaven
I'm really confused by this piece. Does anyone know whether these "startups"
are actually owned by the employees who create them?

~~~
spydum
Super highly unlikely. If it's anything like the other corporate incubators:
they only fund initiatives which benefit parent company, and only give you a
bonus of sorts and a role as a program manager (with some corporate
handholding and oversight). Once the incubation period is up, if project can't
stand on its own, it is mothballed. you go back to previous role or into a new
one.

~~~
cylinder
Sounds fair. If you want ownership, take the risk and leave the salaried job.

